
2007 In Numbers: The Year AOL Killed Netscape's Traffic - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/23/2007-in-numbers-the-year-aol-killed-netscapes-traffic/
======
mrtron
Sad to see Netscape rapidly decline. Not surprising really, with AOL's
direction, and their firings.

Anyone blaming comscore numbers should know that AOL/netscape make sure
everything is comscore compliant.

~~~
Fountainhead
This seems a clear case of management and the BOD not understanding the
industry. I can't even imagine how much in branding AOL screwed up. I'm amazed
they still retain the AOL front without having a serious play in the market.
It seems like the competent fled. One expects a company the size of AOL to
have competent people running the company. If you still own any AOL or work
there, I would caution your future involvement.

